# Name change



## Sage (May 24, 2006)

I'm back and noticed that it is me with the names Sage as well as sageca.      I must have registered twice.
How can I fix that?


----------



## licia (May 24, 2006)

You can pm one of the administrators and tell them what you want done. They can take care of it.  Glad you are back.


----------



## MJ (May 24, 2006)

We can merge the names together if you wish. Just let us know what name you want, and one of us will take care of that for you.


----------



## Sage (May 25, 2006)

I would like to go with Sage; can I fix it up;Ontario has a mistake. Thanks.
Sage


----------

